# Ghost the Samoyed pup!



## ySo (Aug 16, 2012)

Meet my new male Sammy pup Ghost! Picked him up yesterday after an awful day lol (our babies pram stolen, van broke down and had to wait hours for recovery).. left home 8am, got back with Ghost 1am the next day!!

Was all worth it though for this wee bundle of joy (7 weeks, 2 days old):



















More to come and progress pics every week!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

He is adorable!!!!! What a smile, hes a happy pup! 

You did have a bit of an ordeal getting him didn't you. Never mind I expect you forget all about when you look at his little face. 

Hope hes settling in well, make the most of him he will be all grown up before you know it! :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a lovely sammie smile . the best


----------



## ySo (Aug 16, 2012)

yeah, he's a big smiler for sure!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Oh I am getting a bit fed up of all these cute sammy puppies on here!!!

He is sooooo sweet, what a lovely breed!!


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh, isn't he gorgeous!!!!!! Wait till I show Lumi :001_tt1:


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

.........and now the fun begins


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

He is gorgeous but he shouldn't have been rehomed yet really as he is under 8 weeks. What country are you in? Did he come from a registered breeder because you should really report that especially if they are a KC accredited breeder. :/

Such a cute ball of fuzzyness though!


----------



## Zenith (May 22, 2010)

More sammys! X


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

He is beautiful , like a huge cuddly teddy bear


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

he is so cute!!


----------

